# Ch51mg



## champ28 (Mar 1, 2013)

I got a 51mg that's fairly knew. I got a good deal on in through Craigslist, it's in great condition. I opened it up to check everything to make sure nothing was corroded. And there wasn't. The frame look like it's only been fished once or twice. But When I took it out to test it I hooked a trout and this weird noise came about, And I couldn't retrieve any line when there's ANY pressure on the end of the line. I checked the drag washer, it seemed fine even put a new one in. It also makes the noise if drag is being taken out too fast. Would any of you 2coolers have an idea of what this might be? I have a link of what it sounds like at the bottom to help you get an idea.






Thanks,

Champ


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Are the teeth gone on the gears?


----------



## champ28 (Mar 1, 2013)

The internals are close to new... The guy I bought it from was a hobbyist who like to collect and rarely fished.


----------



## wakeupluis (Feb 16, 2006)

make sure the drag springs washers are in the correct position like this "()" and not like this ")(","((", or "))" that would be my guess.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Maybe the pawl?


----------



## champ28 (Mar 1, 2013)

I have no clue, it's such a hassle since its so smooth and cast so effortlessly. But I really don't have a clue...


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

sounds like the pinion gear is not completely engaging on the pin on the spool. Check the cam holding the pinion gear and make sure the post it slides on are not corroded. Check the springs as well. Something is not right. The cam could be upside down.


----------



## champ28 (Mar 1, 2013)

Should I send it to someone?


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

Not if you feel comfortable taking it apart. We don't keep secrets and will help people if they want to do it their self.


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

Take your spool out and which pic does your pinion look like?










Or



















Or you can take a pic of the position of it.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

If you can, take a picture of the guts, just take off the side plate and post up a picture. 

Does it make the same sound with no spool in there?


----------



## champ28 (Mar 1, 2013)

No it doesn't, it's only a problem when the drag gets pulled on. When you reel it with no pressure on the line it's perfectly fine.. The pinion gear is sticking out like in the second picture. And nothing is corroded inside...


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

Something has to be missing or not put together right. I believe you already said the gear teeth are good. Im still thinking the pinion gear is not seating right. Maybe when you said you opened it up, when you put it back together one of the springs fell off. Here is your schematic.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

What line are you fishing with? Mono or braid?


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

After looking at the video it appears that you have a very rare Model Ch50MG with a clicker..lol j/k. When you turn the handle does the spool turn, if it does when it has a load on it does it still turn? If the spool turns, doen your line guide go back and forth? Im thinking gear of some sort. Check your idle gear on the worm shaft.. Also, check to make sure yoke is set in correctly (hub side out)


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

Dipsay said:


> After looking at the video it appears that you have a very rare Model Ch50MG with a clicker..lol j/k.
> 
> haha
> 
> When you turn the handle does the spool turn, if it does when it has a load on it does it still turn? If the spool turns, doen your line guide go back and forth? Im thinking gear of some sort. Check your idle gear on the worm shaft.. Also, check to make sure yoke is set in correctly (hub side out)


That's what I have been thinking and trying to get him to look at inside. Also it is hard to see but the line guide is moving fine in the video by seeing the line cross.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

george.maness86 said:


> That's what I have been thinking and trying to get him to look at inside. Also it is hard to see but the line guide is moving fine in the video by seeing the line cross.


 Gotta be the yoke in upside down then


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

Dipsay said:


> Gotta be the yoke in upside down then


I concur. What you been up to dip? How's the new addition doing?


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Lil Miss Kathryn is doing just fine sir. Sleeping through the night from 8 till 6:30am. Been busy as you can imagine lol. Still sneaking out to stab a few every now and then. Stuck 10 Friday night with a buddy. gonna try and get a dove hunt in this next week.:cheers:


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

Dipsay said:


> Lil Miss Kathryn is doing just fine sir. Sleeping through the night from 8 till 6:30am. Been busy as you can imagine lol. Still sneaking out to stab a few every now and then. Stuck 10 Friday night with a buddy. gonna try and get a dove hunt in this next week.:cheers:


SWEET sounds like your doing alright. It is very nice when they sleep all night!!


----------



## champ28 (Mar 1, 2013)

Well I broke it down again, switched the pinion gear with one of my curados, which fit. And the problem still exist. I flipped the hub ever imaginable way. But it only fits in one way. The line guide moves. Everything seems to be perfectly fine until line starts getting pulled out. Give me a second and I'll post pics of the guts


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

champ28 said:


> Well I broke it down again, switched the pinion gear with one of my curados, which fit. And the problem still exist. I flipped the hub ever imaginable way. But it only fits in one way. The line guide moves. Everything seems to be perfectly fine until line starts getting pulled out. Give me a second and I'll post pics of the guts


 This might sound wierd, but does it make that noise when you turn it before you put your side plate on? if not...roller clutch bearing is either bad or backwards. Granted if it was backwards you shouldnt be able to turn it that way, but if its bad its a possibility..


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Dipsay said:


> This might sound wierd, but does it make that noise when you turn it before you put your side plate on? if not...roller clutch bearing is either bad or backwards. Granted if it was backwards you shouldnt be able to turn it that way, but if its bad its a possibility..


Couldn't he test that by just taking the inner tube and turning it inside of the AR roller bearing?


----------



## champ28 (Mar 1, 2013)

It won't let upload anymore


----------



## champ28 (Mar 1, 2013)

I think I found what the noise is. I think it's where the spool locks onto the pinion gear and somehow comes lose and starts to grind. I not sure but that's what it sounds like


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Drundel said:


> Couldn't he test that by just taking the inner tube and turning it inside of the AR roller bearing?


 true, but if its jacked it might be hard to turn by hand, ya gotta take that side plate off either way. if side plate comes off and he turns it with no noise its gotta be that bearing


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Wow that thing looks brand new.

Does the spool have a lot of side to side play in it?


----------



## champ28 (Mar 1, 2013)

Not really, no. I don't understand what the problem is.. That's what I get for buying a $100 chronarch...


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Whereabouts do you live?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

champ28 said:


> Not really, no. I don't understand what the problem is.. That's what I get for buying a $100 chronarch...


I would have dipsay repair it since he may live close to you.


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

this is also a shot in the dark but is the spacer under the bearing in the brake hub?


----------



## champ28 (Mar 1, 2013)

Yup, the spacer was there. I live in rockport.. I could take it to tackle town but I dont't know how good there service is.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

I got good news and bad news.. After further review of the pict you posted...Believe it or not, but you've got the wrong gearset in there. The gearset you have got goes to a CH50MG or CU100D ( they share the same gearset). Its been buggin me all night and a light went off in my head.. "Hey, I got a gearset for a CU101D, let me compare" Sure enough the direction of the gear teeth go the opposite direction. That was the bad news.. The good news is you got a pristine reel for $100. I've got this gearset if you're interested. PM me and we'll work it out.. My guess is that the person before you jacked that main gear up. Its very easy to chip teeth off that aluminum gear if you dont stop the spool from spinning before engaging the reel. He probably had it serviced or just ordered the parts himself, and when it wasnt acting right..sold it.


----------



## champ28 (Mar 1, 2013)

PM sent dip


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

Good catch dip with the gear set being for right hand instead of left the bevel will allow the pinion to slip when in a bind but reel fine normal without a bind.


----------



## champ28 (Mar 1, 2013)

I knew a reel in this good of condition was to good to be true...


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

champ28 said:


> I knew a reel in this good of condition was to good to be true...


Look on the bright side you got a GREAT reel :bounce: for cheap and just had to add a couple parts.:cheers:


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Good catch Dip and I bet that is the case. FTU did the same thing, I sent my brother there with his 51mg and told him to buy a new main gear, they sold him the one for the 50mg.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Sometimes in the reel repair bidness things work out for a reason. I've had this gearset for sometime now ( bought an extra because they had em and I got it) havent needed it. So I told him we'd just change it out and I'll keep his set..


----------



## champ28 (Mar 1, 2013)

Put it in the mail before work today, should be in by Wednesday dip. I appreciate all the help from you guys!


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Got the reel yesterday afternoon, swapped the gearset and tuned it a bit for ya. Works like a charm bro..Headed back your way this morning. Check her over when ya get it and let me know how ya like it..Dip


----------

